# Havanese???



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

They look cute. Must say I have never seen one in the flesh. At first I thought they were the really difficult coat to keep matt free but I think that's the Coton.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Although I dont own one, I do own their cousin the lowchen. They are a lovely breed to own, very smart but can be stubborn, the love to have fun, very energetic breed. Playing ball for a while tends to tucker them out which is a good thing. Be prepared for coat maintainance like the poodle. Very hard to manage when kept long and regular grooming and clipping when they are short.

They make a lovely obedience/agility dog too, their brains are very active so this will help stimulate them.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

I believe they are shedder's. Very cute looking dogs though. 

The shedding factor is a major concern for me these days. I made the mistake yesterday (sunday) to groom my brother'n laws, mother's 2 dogs. They are a rottie/sharpei/blood hound mix's. Omg the hair was every where. With kids and dogs I have no time to constantly clean up dog hair. Im more of a poodle snob then I ever was before now. lol


Editing; The Shavenese (short coated Havenese) is the one that sheds. The longer coated ones are cuter anyhow. lol


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I know you can cord them, which is cute. The coat is extremely high maintnance, at the least ones I know are. We looked at them as a possible replacement for tibbies a few years back and I decided NO, I didn't want to deal with all that. Cottony hair like that matts really easily. Momma didn't want a corded dog running around the house so it was a big veto on both sides, (ha, the one time we were in agreement lol). If you keep them clipped shorter I guess the hair would be easier to maintain. 
Another note is that more than one breeder at the time cautioned us against other breeders because of temperment issues with their dogs. Sooo that to me says that, at the time at least, there were some temperment issues with the breed in general. Another tibbie breeder got rid of his because it bit the heck out of him one day while he was grooming it. Could be just the guy though, so I couldn't make any sort of judgement. As with any dog ask the breeder a ton of questions and try and talk to more than one breeder about the breed in general so you can get as much info as possible.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

I own a Hav and they are a non-shedding, hypoallergenic breed like the poodles. Because of their long hair they do drop some on the floor the way a human would. If I can be of any help, send me a PM.


----------



## starkeeper (Jan 27, 2009)

They are popular in my area of California.

I run into people with them often (walking, dog parks, etc)

They look lovely.


----------

